

Ruby on NetBeans lives - abp
http://blog.enebo.com/2011/02/ruby-on-netbeans-lives.html

======
andybak
I'm still using the now moribund Python on Netbeans as my day to day IDE.

I'd love someone to pick that project up too. I recall someone looked into it
and decided it was too big a job.

Shame because it's 90% there and definitely usable in it's current state.

~~~
fierarul
The problem with niche open-source products is that you won't find enough
developers to pick up development for free after they are abandoned by the
original authors.

So, unless some company steps in to sponsor this and/or users start financing
this somehow, there is a high chance that the module becomes less functional
with every major release if API changes are introduced.

I work fulltime on a NetBeans Platform application (for a 3rd party, not
Oracle) and I know the internals of the NetBeans community but I am still
waiting to see a nice community hand-over of an open-source project/module.

The way I see it the limitation seems to be mostly economical -- developers
need to eat too but developers are also the least likely to pay for tools.

~~~
wladimir
Also, there are many "competing" open source IDEs. Potential contributors will
likely join one of the live projects instead of trying to ressurect a dead
one.

